# What did you eat yesterday?



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

I wanted to hijack a convenience food thread to ask Seeker how many whole horses he consumed, but I thought it would be cool to know how everybody’s eating went for one day. 

-6:30AM Post workout shake - 50g whey

-8:00AM 3 egg omelette w/veggies and 1/2 avocado

-12:00PM a ton of chicken/beef/seafood stir fry from a new Vietnamese joint in town. They have no nutritional info, but I’m sure it was all of my macros for the day.

-3:30PM a can of smoked sardines in almond sauce

-6:00PM 2 chicken breasts and brown rice with broccoli 

-8:00PM 2 servings of cinnamon life cereal and milk in a big ass bowl.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 6, 2018)

You eating pretty healthy. My diet would probably hurt your feelings.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2018)

your mom
10charz


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You eating pretty healthy. My diet would probably hurt your feelings.


You don’t count


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> You don’t count



Lay off me Im starving!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

I’ll play along:
6am. 50g whey in 8oz skim milk and 1 cup of kashi dry
9:50am. One chicken breast and brown rice
12pm. 2 chicken breast and brown rice
3p.  chicken breast and brown rice (see a trend yet?) 
6pm. Post workout 50g whey and one white bagel. 
8pm. Full rack of ribs. 
Midnight. Handful of butterfinger minis. 

I think that was it.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 6, 2018)

Gainer shake with extra whey and casein added

3 burritos (large flour tortilla, 1 cup cooked ground turkey, little bit of cheese and bbq sauce)

Double Whopper with only ketchup and mustard

3 roast beef and swiss sandwiches

Large bowl of pilmeni, pint of halo top ice cream, whey and casein shake

Pint of halo top ice cream, 1 tub (16 oz) fat free cottage cheese

Pussy


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Meal 1: Steel cut oats + scoop of protein
Meal 2: Roast chicken thigh salad with light caesar dressing
Snack: Cup of yogurt
Meal 3: Roast chicken thigh
Meal 4: Steel cut oats + scoop of protein
Dinner: 2 chicken breasts and a couple artichoke stuffed musrooms
Snack 2: Snickers ice cream bar

Wash, rinse, repeat 5 days a week.

Down 60lbs since August last year, keeping it off and I've shed 13" off my waist.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 6, 2018)

Oats
Whey Isolate
Chia seeds
Brown rice
Ground turkey
Sweet potato
Pork Sirloin
Eggs
Egg whites
Micellar casein
Broccoli florets


----------



## Trump (Nov 6, 2018)

Oats and a stack of 4 pancakes with syrup
2 x tuna rolls
Strips of beef stir fried with veg and rice
4 small slices of pizza
3 x 6oz burger patties + 1 chicken breast with pasta and veg
2 x myprotein choc chip cookies
1 x myprotein impact whey shake 2 scoops 500ml milk


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 6, 2018)

You guys eat like girls....  Except Bricks!   haha   JK

I had what Gibs had, except before him.  lol  

Meal 1 - 1 1/2 cup egg whites, 80g oats, 10g coconut oil, fruit
Meal 2 - 8oz lean beef, 1 1/2 cup jasmine rice
snack - yogurt, 30g cashews
Meal 3 - 8oz chicken 1 1/2 cup jasmine rice
PWO 80g carbs - 50g protein shake
Meal 4 - 8oz turkey 12 oz red potatos
Meal 5 - 7oz lean beef cup greens
Meal 6 - 1 cup egg whites

and a Partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2018)

Dirt and pebbles..................................................................................


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Gainer shake with extra whey and casein added
> 
> 3 burritos (large flour tortilla, 1 cup cooked ground turkey, little bit of cheese and bbq sauce)
> 
> ...



I love that Halo Top peanut butter cup

-and pussy


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ll play along:
> 6am. 50g whey in 8oz skim milk and 1 cup of kashi dry
> 9:50am. One chicken breast and brown rice
> 12pm. 2 chicken breast and brown rice
> ...



Did you actually wake up to dig into your kid’s Halloween stash at midnight, or on the way to bed?


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Meal 1: Steel cut oats + scoop of protein
> Meal 2: Roast chicken thigh salad with light caesar dressing
> Snack: Cup of yogurt
> Meal 3: Roast chicken thigh
> ...



Congrats man!


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Dirt and pebbles..................................................................................



Damn... Nobody could shoot me a pm that Jennerrator got a new profile pic? 
Nothing gets me to my phone faster!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Did you actually wake up to dig into your kid’s Halloween stash at midnight, or on the way to bed?


Lol by bedtime I'm absolutely starving again. I usually go to sleep around 1230-1 so I grab something before I lay down.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol by bedtime I'm absolutely starving again. I usually go to sleep around 1230-1 so I grab something before I lay down.



Butterfingers are good but they should come with a floss stick.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Congrats man!



I seriously underestimated what people meant when they said "learn how to eat properly".  My diet may have room for improvement but I think I've finally figured out the middle ground between feast and famine.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 6, 2018)

Steak, potato, and egg burrito with a bowl of berries.
Cliff bar, and apple
Two grilled ham and Swiss sands
Rib eye, baked potato, oysters in the shell, steamed artichoke, pumpkin pie
Midnight snack, banana bread and yogurt.
God now I’m hungry!


----------



## Jada (Nov 6, 2018)

Meal 1 medium size pancake with 5 egg whites 2 whole eggs
Meal 2 5 egg whites with 1 whole egg and  baked potatoes

Pre workout meal cream of rice ( banana one)
Meal 3Post workout  protien shake 48 grams  with banana and some oats
1 hour later
Meal 4 chicken and rice 
Meal 5 chicken and rice 
Meal 6 when I come back from working at 3am .. I woke nights and now relax till 6am( non  fat yogurt with oats and 48grams of protien shake all mixed up)


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2018)

lol....ok...here's some dang food....today:


1. Almond Butter and Sugar Free Jelly Toast

2. Oikos Tripple Zero Vanilla Yogurt / Small Red Apple

3. Detour Simple Bar (Because I forgot lunch and went to vote)


I have a banana for 4 pm....


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol....ok...here's some dang food....today:
> 
> 
> 1. Almond Butter and Sugar Free Jelly Toast
> ...



You will die of starvation by 4:00!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> You will die of starvation by 4:00!!!




hahahahahaha....I'm sure most would pass out but my body is way used to not eating a lot...it doesn't mess with my functioning at all...now if I were training, of course I'd be eating a tad more...lmao:32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol....ok...here's some dang food....today:
> 
> 
> 1. Almond Butter and Sugar Free Jelly Toast
> ...


Where’s the food?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Where’s the food?



Come on.....that is food.......the bar I never eat but was time framed on lunch due to voting and I don't eat from fast food restaurants unless it's a cheat meal...sooooooooooooo

I'm not one of those folks that if starving.. will eat anything in site...hahaha....I will wait til I can eat what I want in my body! Control baby!:32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2018)

1. Honey nut Cheerios, 5 whole eggs+5 whites
2. 5oz venison 1c white rice
3. Lean G beef chili (meat, beans, veggies)
(off day, just cardio)
4. Protein shake, banana, peanut butter, almond extract/flavoring (pro tip)
5. Chili
6. Cod rice and veggies. Half a pear. 
7. 1/4c almonds. Chili
8. Handful of almonds, cheese stick.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Come on.....that is food.......the bar I never eat but was time framed on lunch due to voting and I don't eat from fast food restaurants unless it's a cheat meal...sooooooooooooo
> 
> I'm not one of those folks that if starving.. will eat anything in site...hahaha....I will wait til I can eat what I want in my body! Control baby!:32 (20):


Whatever works for you! 

I have to remind myself that I’m like 3 of you so there’s that lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Whatever works for you!
> 
> I have to remind myself that I’m like 3 of you so there’s that lol



Well...yea...that's why I know certain ones of you would "honestly" pass the fuuuck out if that's all you ate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2018)

Half dozen egg whites
16oz fat free cottage cheese
2 cups white rice
2 cans of green beans
cup of oats w/ coffee

all from noon-8


----------



## Jin (Nov 7, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Half dozen egg whites
> 16oz fat free cottage cheese
> 2 cups white rice
> 2 cans of green beans
> ...



Have you switched from powerlifting to NPC bikini?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Have you switched from powerlifting to NPC bikini?


Haha. Just tired of being fluffy. Once I hit the 220’s I’ll work my way back up.


----------



## Trump (Nov 7, 2018)

I would eat all that while stood at the fridge door deciding what to eat



jennerrator said:


> lol....ok...here's some dang food....today:
> 
> 
> 1. Almond Butter and Sugar Free Jelly Toast
> ...


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2018)

Ok...I had to post this pic because it's totally typical to me how it is for most folks but I know I'm not the only one that would do it this way..................had a gathering over the weekend and folks brought sides (as the steaks were my side..lol) and this was one of them...there were two potatoes in there and I swear it weighed 10 lbs!! That night no one ate them so friend left them...

1. I haven't and never would buy them

2. I couldn't eat that much at once or I'd puke.................

3. So...cut it into 4 pieces and only ate it twice with my proteins...the other two pieces and other full potato went in the garbage...


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 7, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Ok...I had to post this pic because it's totally typical to me how it is for most folks but I know I'm not the only one that would do it this way..................had a gathering over the weekend and folks brought sides (as the steaks were my side..lol) and this was one of them...there were two potatoes in there and I swear it weighed 10 lbs!! That night no one ate them so friend left them...
> 
> 1. I haven't and never would buy them
> 
> ...



that looks amazing!!!! I would have gladly eaten all of them!! Nothing better than a potato loaded down


----------



## stanley (Nov 7, 2018)

1 kg chicken breasts
500g brown rice
100g grated cheese
100g oats
1 recovery shake

water 5liters
daily


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol....ok...here's some dang food....today:
> 
> 
> 
> Oikos Tripple Zero Vanilla Yogurt / Small Red Apple



Both a staple of my diet every day.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2018)

snake said:


> Both a staple of my diet every day.



Know we are not the only ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Nov 7, 2018)

Trying to lean a little so, this is a typical day looks like.
I dont want to drop any more calories because, after this, ill be increasing them again. Most likely in 3 to 4 wks. Ill slowly bump them up.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 7, 2018)

Been trying low-carb and attempting to lean out more - so far today:

Breakfast: 1.5 cup of Fage and a bit of honey, 4oz of beef roast
Snack: Whey protein and some peanuts
Lunch: 6oz of steak sauteed in butter and garlic
Dinner: plan on more steak and maybe some pork rinds. Or I made chili.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 7, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Been trying low-carb and attempting to lean out more - so far today:
> 
> Breakfast: 1.5 cup of Fage and a bit of honey, 4oz of beef roast
> Snack: Whey protein and some peanuts
> ...



what is Frage?


----------



## German89 (Nov 8, 2018)

Beezy said:


> what is Frage?



Fage? Yogurt


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2018)

German89 said:


> Fage? Yogurt




lol...yes!


----------



## Beezy (Nov 8, 2018)

German89 said:


> Fage? Yogurt



Gotcha
I haven’t eating yogurt lately, but I’ll be putting on weight for the next 10 weeks, so I need to get back into it. Just to keep it interesting.


----------



## German89 (Nov 8, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Gotcha
> I haven’t eating yogurt lately, but I’ll be putting on weight for the next 10 weeks, so I need to get back into it. Just to keep it interesting.



Yogurt is a staple. Especially when cutting for me


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 8, 2018)

Beezy said:


> what is Frage?



Greek yogurt of any kind really - high protein, low sugar, decent fat, and low carbs.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

Eggs/egg whites & toast
massive pb&j
protien shake
pork chop/rice
massive turkey sammich
lean ground beef/rice
protein cookie
5 guys dbl chsbrgr w/bacon&mushrooms, bacon dog, fries
protein shake
and my 330am red berry crunch cereal


----------



## stanley (Nov 8, 2018)

today its 1kg chicken breasts
500g brown rice
200g beans
100g oats with water whit a spoon honey
1 recovery shake
and a apple


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday I ate a hobo. This test is making me ravenous.


----------



## deejeff442 (Nov 8, 2018)

Funny I see people say to eat clean .. Most of you dont I sure dont ... Pizza and McDonald's and kill it at the gym.


----------



## German89 (Nov 8, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Funny I see people say to eat clean .. Most of you dont I sure dont ... Pizza and McDonald's and kill it at the gym.



If my son doesnt finish his happy meal. Im more than happy to finish the last bite and,  i always steal a fry or two.  If i take him. I always get a large diet coke with apple slices. And we just hang out til he is done. 

I actually almost, always take bites of his food.  Gotta taste test it. Duh!  These are what i call, "mummy bites" lol


----------



## Trump (Nov 8, 2018)

I am the same when I take my kids. 4 double cheese burgers and 2 apple pies is what I snack on though while I wait. And a choc milkshake, almost forgot that then



German89 said:


> If my son doesnt finish his happy meal. Im more than happy to finish the last bite and,  i always steal a fry or two.  If i take him. I always get a large diet coke with apple slices. And we just hang out til he is done.
> 
> I actually almost, always take bites of his food.  Gotta taste test it. Duh!  These are what i call, "mummy bites" lol


----------



## German89 (Nov 8, 2018)

Trump said:


> I am the same when I take my kids. 4 double cheese burgers and 2 apple pies is what I snack on though while I wait. And a choc milkshake, almost forgot that then



Lmfao... that is not the sammmeee!!!!!!


----------



## Trump (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty much the same, I don’t pick at the kids fries so that makes us equal 



German89 said:


> Lmfao... that is not the sammmeee!!!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks the same to me....chocolate shakes are anabolic as ****!


----------

